# Bố trí thảm trải sàn làm điểm nhấn cho hành lang



## maokamika (23/2/22)

Bố trí thảm trải sàn làm điểm nhấn cho hành lang Vừa dễ dàng mang đến vẻ đẹp ấn tượng cho hành lang hay lối ra vào nhà, những chiếc thảm trải sàn chính là một phần không thể nào thiếu được trong không gian sống gia đình. Khác với những không gian sinh hoạt chính của gia đình thì việc trang trí lối ra vào nhà hay lối hành lang đến các phòng lại dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều. Tuy nhiên, vẫn có không ít chị em cảm thấy bối rối trong quá trình trang trí những không gian nhỏ bé này. Vậy thì việc sử dụng những tấm thảm trải sàn nhỏ bé chính là một gợi ý hữu ích nhất lúc này dành cho bạn. Bạn hãy thử đi, chắc chắn kết quả nhận được sẽ khiến bạn và gia đình đều cảm thấy hài lòng, ưng ý Giá Stella Vĩnh Long. Trang trí lối ra vào nhà hay lối hành lang giữa các phòng trở nên dễ dàng hơn với mọi chị em khi có sự giúp đỡ của những tấm thảm trải sàn. Những tấm thảm trải sàn nhỏ được thiết kế phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng cho lối hành lang nhỏ của gia đình. Sự có mặt của tấm trải sàn giúp cho khu vực ra vào nhà Mặt bằng phân lô Stella Vĩnh Long bớt đi vẻ đơn điệu. Hơn nữa, những tấm thảm trải sàn họa tiết cũng tạo được ấn tượng ban đầu không nhỏ đến những vị khách của gia đình. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thảm trải sàn được chủ nhân của ngôi nhà lựa chọn họa tiết đồng bộ vô cùng cuốn hút. Bên cạnh việc tạo điểm nhấn ngay từ bước đầu vào nhà, thảm trải sàn được đặt tại lối ra vào cũng có rất nhiều công dụng khác nữa. Vẻ đẹp tươi sáng của lối hàng lang có một phần đóng góp không nhỏ của tấm thảm trải sàn. Lối ra vào nhà đơn điệu bỗng chốc trông thu hút hơn nhờ bộ thảm họa tiết đầy sắc màu. Sử dụng thảm trải sàn cũng là cách để giữ cho sàn nhà của gia đình luôn trông sạch sẽ. Các loại thảm trải sàn hiện nay đều có tác dụng chống trơn trượt cho người dùng. Không chỉ tạo điểm nhấn thu hút ánh nhìn, việc sử dụng thảm trải nhà để trang trí còn mang đến cảm giác ấm cúng hơn cho không gian sống gia đình. Lựa chọn thảm trải sàn để trang trí lối hành lang là một giải pháp dễ dàng, tiết kiệm chi phí mà bất cứ gia đình nào cũng có thể áp dụng ngay được. Hơn nữa, bạn có thể thay đổi những bộ thảm trải sàn khác nhau để mang đến những cảm nhận mới lạ cho lối ra vào nhà với mọi vị khách mỗi lần ghé chơi. Nhìn mà xem, chỉ cần một tấm thảm trải sàn họa tiết thế này thôi cũng đủ làm cả không gian lối ra vào nhà thay đổi không ít rồi. Hãy lựa chọn những mẫu thảm trải sàn yêu thích và bạn sẽ thấy rằng lối hành lang Mặt bằng Stella Vĩnh Long của gia đình mình cũng cuốn hút vô cùng.


----------

